# Navarre Beach Sharking report 8 MAR



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Made it back out to Navarre beach in hopes of a repeat from last weekend. Made it out there right as the sun was setting, not my preference (like to get out there 90-120 minutes before) but I didn't Karla to get lost since it was only her second time out there. Quickly got everything unpacked and tied on a leader a friend made last year with me teaching him... noticed the swivel for the spider weight was between the wire/mono and not the mono/braid but decided to run it out as it since it as a long drop and I was running out of daylight (mistake #1). 

Ran a lesser AJ out about 450-500 yards, mixed up leader and all. Made it back to the beach from the drop just in time to watch the sun disappear from sight. Took my time making a leader for the 9/0, showed my friend the correct order of the swivels and explained what was mixed up on the previous leader. Got another lesser AJ out just past the 2nd bar about 15-20 minutes after sunset. 

Overall the weather was nice, surf was calm and spirits were high. Got a few bumps on the Avet (long drop) between 2000-2200 and contemplated checking the bait and running out more if needed. I decided against it as it was slightly chilling and I didn't want to change back in to my wet clothes (mistake #2). We sat until 0330 when Karla decided to make her way home... Bryce and I decided that we would stay for sunset and cleaned up camp some. At 0530 I mentioned that the sun should be peaking over the horizon by now and that's when we realized day light savings... so we sat for another 2 hours (sunrise +1 hour) before reeling the baits in. 

When I got the Avet's line in, the hook was stripped clean; the 9/0 was untouched. Can't help but wonder if we would have hooked up if I had done what my gut told me to do (redo the leader and check the bait after the bumps). Overall was still a good night and I just made a point to myself that I need to trust my gut and stop being lazy! Going to try and make it out next weekend (Weather permitting) but no promises... need to talk to Karla and Bryce this week and see if they are up for it.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good first post. I haven't seen many Navarre shark post. Have you tried Pickens?


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Good first post. I haven't seen many Navarre shark post. Have you tried Pickens?


I haven't, I've seen posts on various boards w/reports from there but it's just a little too far and I don't have a pass. Normally hit up Okaloosa, East Pass and Navarre. Sandbars are out though, below is a post from my 3 MAR report along with a direct link to the pictures as well... his first shark, 6'2" Sandbar 

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=24838

http://imgur.com/a/NsPG9


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Switch to a sliding weight. No more money invested in weights and if you lose it, oh well. And it is sliding to allow shark to run with no resistance.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Where do you put the weight with a setup like that? We have tried it in the past (tried weight on mono part of leader and also on main line) but had issues with everything getting tangled up which is why we stick to the mousetrap design. Been looking for more designs for different conditions and would love to here how you use a sliding weight.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just put a snap swivel on your mono leader. Then you get a brick or piece of cement etc., and wrap it with like 50lb test or so then splice to a 20lb test and tie 20 to swivel. What happens is when shark picks up the bait and does his initial run he's pulling line and doesn't feel the weight. Which gives him time to eat and commit to the bait. Then when swivel hits end of mono it will snap off. When you run bait out just Becareful when dumping bait so that they don't get tangled etc. But whenever I reel bait in my weight And bait are separate and not tangled up.

No more spider weights, And sometimes the spider weights aren't heavy enough for the lb test we/I have or for the size bait we use


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Justin-Can you draw a picture or post a photo of the sliding rig. I just bought my first 9/0, had it spooled (500 yards 80lb braid, finished off with 80# mono) and am ready to learn the shark fishing game!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

gulfbreezetom said:


> Justin-Can you draw a picture or post a photo of the sliding rig. I just bought my first 9/0, had it spooled (500 yards 80lb brain, finished off with 80# mono) and am ready to learn the shark fishing game!


I can try.

But here's the concept of it

Main line tied to a snap swivel. Mono leader clipped into that snap swivel. Then at end of mono leader have a snap swivel and cable clipped in. When you make mono leader put a snap swivel on mono. Tie your breakaway weight to that swivel. The reason you do a heavier mono tied to a smaller test is if you wrapped a brick or cement block in 20lbs it might rub and break 20lb test.

I can try and post a pic of set ups later todayy.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Great discription! I got it. The snap swivel hits the other snap when the shark runs, and the impact breaks off the light line attached to the brick.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Exactly. Make cable about 10' and mono leader around 30'. This allows the shark to commit to bait and not feel heavy resistance from a weight.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> Exactly. Make cable about 10' and mono leader around 30'. This allows the shark to commit to bait and not feel heavy resistance from a weight.


This is brilliant and makes packing up leaders easy too with the snaps instead of barrel. Definitely going to move towards this design, thanks!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

No Problem. I've been told snap swivels can be opened by a shark. I don't buy into that. After t asking with my dad we came.to conclusion it's probably user error leaving it open after they unclip and drop bait.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

On last question... how much "slack" do you have between the swivel and the weight. Another way of asking the same thing... how much 20/40# mono do you have attached to the weight/mono. I am guessing you keep the weight fairy close to the mono to keep it from getting tangled up.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Not much. Just wrap the bring or cement piece enough so the line in there doesn't get unraveled etc. Then from cement to swivel is short. Maybe a foot


----------



## Kefhllie (Mar 14, 2014)

Have you tried Pickens?


----------

